

Verizon Droid vs. iPhone 3GS: in-depth feature comparison - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2009/10/28/droid-vs-iphone/

======
ugh
Hey, Verizon ticked all the boxes in the feature chart. Let’s see where that
gets them :)

------
cat2460one
That review is wrong.... Android 2.0 supports multitouch

~~~
nailer
Not only that, he's completely smoking crack on a number of fronts:

> Compass

> Not that I can tell

All mainstream Android phones from the G1 to the Dream to the Hero have had
compasses since a year before the 3GS came out. I would be very surprised if
Droid omitted one - particularly since Google navigation, which depends on the
compass, is debuting on the Droid.

> Note-taking app

> Not standard

> Voice Recorder app

> I’m not seeing it as a standard feature

That's what the market is for.

> Use as tethered modem?

> Through third-party apps at least, I think

No, in Android 2.0 itself as a standard feature.

> Web browser

> Webkit-based browser

> WebKit-based Safari

Huh? How does the browser being called Safari, or Android browser, or Chrome
or Konqueror help me? What is the point he's trying to make here? Safari is
generally slower in benchmarks that other webkit based browsers.

> E-Mail

> IMAP, POP, Gmail

He forgot Exchange.

~~~
ugh
Both the above linked post and this discussion here are very much the
definition of missing the point.

------
johng
I think BillShrink did a comparison here too:

[http://www.droidforums.net/forum/droid-general-
discussions/6...](http://www.droidforums.net/forum/droid-general-
discussions/67-motorola-droid-cost-ownership.html)

------
cubicle67
Do you guys in the US really have to pay $150/month for an iPhone? Here in
Aus, a 32Gb iPhone is free on an unlimited (data is 2GB) everything plan,
including SMS, MMS and tethering, for just a bit over US$100/month

~~~
unexpected
Actually, it's $171 after taxes. I'm staring at my AT&T statement right now! I
think costs will come down soon though- T-Mobile and Sprint are really
lowering the hammer on prices.

~~~
whatusername
Wow. Since when is technology ever cheaper in Australia.

Just to re-iterate: Upfront: $0. Monthly: $99 (Unlimited Voice, SMS, MMS,
1.5GB Data, Tethering)

In US Dollars (even with the $AUD being high at the moment) that's about $89 /
month with nothing upfront.

------
jrockway
That's not in-depth, that's a "brief overview".

Also, it has a compass.

------
chrischen
Also doesn't Verizon have 5 times the 3G coverage of AT&T? I saw it in a
commercial, so it must be true.

Hopefully this forces Apple to up the ante.

